# Project Idea - Nickel From Bridge Of Spies



## rwm (Feb 26, 2016)

Has anyone considered making the nickel from the movie Bridge of Spies? As soon as a saw the movie I figured one would show up here. Not sure if I can do it but I may try. If you havent seen the movie I highly recommend it!
I don't wat to describe the nickel and ruin the movie.
R


----------



## planeflyer21 (Feb 26, 2016)

Check out how they make novelty coins used in magic tricks.  I know they use a jeweler's saw with very fine blades, which allows them to do such things as cut a quarter in 3 pieces which then allows the quarter to fold.  The trick is to get the quarter into and out of a soda or beer bottle.

I'd never seen the coin mentioned in the movie.  In reading Operation Overflight, Gary Powers said the CIA gave him a "suicide needle".


----------



## owl (Feb 29, 2016)

I made one of these on my little lathe.  First, I made a collet to hold the nickel, then machined two nickels to make the finished product.  The resultant telegraphed through a couple of ridges to the outside of the halves, so it didn't work perfectly.  Perhaps soldering the nickels to a support might work better.


----------



## rwm (Mar 1, 2016)

owl said:


> I made one of these on my little lathe.  First, I made a collet to hold the nickel, then machined two nickels to make the finished product.  The resultant telegraphed through a couple of ridges to the outside of the halves, so it didn't work perfectly.  Perhaps soldering the nickels to a support might work better.


I would love to see pics if you have any! I was also thinking 2 nickels as you described.
R

SPOILER ALERT! Do not read below before seeing the movie

I just saw this

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hollow_Nickel_Case

R


----------



## owl (Mar 2, 2016)

the pictures aren't very good, but here you go.


----------

